# Recommend a good tequila



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

A co worker just purchased a new house and a few of us are going to get them a house warming gift. The new house has a small bar which is new for them. Along with some glasses, mixers, and a few other supplies we wanted to get them a few bottles. She likes a good tequila which is something I know nothing about. We are looking to spend $50-$100 since we also have to get something for him. So if you have something you enjoy neat or mixed I'd love to hear about it.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Codigo 1530 Anejo is our favorite sipping tequila!! Great flavors!! Day to day our favorite is Gran Centenario Anejo very reasonably priced!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ANY.... after the fourth shot.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Is there such a thing????


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not a tequila drinker, but my son is quite the connoisseur of good tequila. He recommends Herradura Anejo for sipping on ice.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

https://www.food4less.com/p/casamigos-anejo/0085672400601



def worth the try


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

I had a couple people mention the Casamigos but the others look interesting.
Still open to other options.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

I can vouch for casamigos anejo Casa dragones, clase azul. Are excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Don Julio Anejo. One of the few tequilas I can sip neat.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Suavecito Extra Anejo - smooth, dark, and super gift presentation with the leather label. 

El Tesoro Extra Anejo - considered tops by many, 5 years aged, nothing added, also smooth.

Jose Cuervo Familia Reserve- Don't let the name fool you, this is not the donkey piss in the drug store. You can pour a glass of this and drink it like a scotch. *last bought at $99, but this year's is listed at $170.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Proof of life that I've tried these, but I can't readily find a pic of the JCFR.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Proof of life that I've tried these, but I can't readily find a pic of the JCFR.


Long time no see brother.. must be time to fire up the super bowl pool.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Scored!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mark in wi said:


> A co worker just purchased a new house and a few of us are going to get them a house warming gift. The new house has a small bar which is new for them. Along with some glasses, mixers, and a few other supplies we wanted to get them a few bottles. She likes a good tequila which is something I know nothing about. We are looking to spend $50-$100 since we also have to get something for him. So if you have something you enjoy neat or mixed I'd love to hear about it.
> Thanks
> Mark


Well, what did you end up going with here?


----------



## PRUHDLR (Jan 12, 2022)

Please allow me to ask - -> with a mild/bold $12.00 ciger,what type of alcohol do most people drink. (Forget wine and beer !!)
What level of quality (money) do you prefer ?? 
Any advice will be much appreciated. Thank you. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

@PRUHDLR forget what others like to drink with cigars. You should always drink what you like. Some will swear by tequila others rum or vodka. I personally go for whiskey. As far as cost, it’s simply whatever I feel like I can afford. That’s the great thing about cigars, as long as YOU enjoy it then it’s never right or wrong


----------



## PRUHDLR (Jan 12, 2022)

I would certinly agree with your above sir.
Thank you for the input. --- pruhdlr


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well, what did you end up going with here?


Ended up going with the Casamigos Anejo.We added a bottle of Prairie organic vodka and a gin that was aged in bourbon barrels. Both her and her husband were more than thrilled with everything.
Thanks for all the suggestions as a couple were passed on for future consideration.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

I feel accomplished right now lol. Good choices all around, they will enjoy


----------



## assoc (Jul 7, 2014)

Don Julio 1942










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

